# Oil controversy never ends: Honda recommends 5W-20



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

It's damn near impossible to make an informed decision about what oil to use in your car.

The Honda Accord owners manual recommends 5W-20, so I went to buy some and realized that many brands don't even make a 5W-20.  After reading a bit, I discovered that many people use 5W-30 anyway because they believe it is better for their engines. They claim Honda switched from 5W-30 to 5W-20 across their whole product line (even existing engines) because of the tiny improvemnt in MPG averages to meet their CAFE averages.

It seems my choices are to a) find someone who makes 5W-20, or b) ignore my owners manual based on a bunch of info propagating around the internet. I'm currently leaning toward (b) 

Oh, and the manual says to do an oil change every 10K miles, and change the oil filter every 20K miles.  The dealer told me I should ignore the manual and change both every 5K miles. Funny how different things are when oil change isn't covered under the maintenance plan


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

you mean you're not using Amsoil 0W-30 already :dunno: :eeps: 

for the typical Honda driver it probably doesn't matter, their car likely never even sees WOT


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Almost all manufacturers are slowly going to 5w-20. It is because of CAFE, every little bit helps.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Just use olive oil. If it works for the heart, it must work for the engine.


----------



## Chris325i (Dec 31, 2001)

I use Castrol GTX 5W20 in our Odyssey. Around here it is the only brand that is easy to find in non-standard weights (I also use 10W40 in the E30s in winter, 20W50 in summer).


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Anyone think it would be horrible to go with Mobil-1 5W-30 "Newer engine forumula"?


That's what I'm leaning toward, (based on no solid scientific evidence, of course). Damn, I need to learn more about different types of oil.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

rumratt said:


> Anyone think it would be horrible to go with Mobil-1 5W-30 "Newer engine forumula"?
> 
> That's what I'm leaning toward, (based on no solid scientific evidence, of course).


It is an Accord. You could put regular K-Mart 10W-40 in there and the engine would last forever. I don't think your engine will know the difference between 20 and 30. To add, I would feel better with 30.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Anyone think it would be horrible to go with Mobil-1 5W-30 "Newer engine forumula"?


That's what I use in my bimmer. I can't imagine it wouldn't be fine.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Anyone think it would be horrible to go with Mobil-1 5W-30 "Newer engine forumula"?


Apparently it is a downgrade of sorts from the previous formula
http://www.hondapilot.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10588
http://theoildrop.server101.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=11;t=000255

I also use Castrol GTX because it's easy to find (as someone else pointed out) and it's relatively cheap, and since I lease my Pilot, I really don't give a ****.
If you want synthetic, Mobil1 does have a 0w20, Redline has a 5w20, and Amsoil has a 5w20.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

xspeedy said:


> It is an Accord. You could put regular K-Mart 10W-40 in there and the engine would last forever. I don't think your engine will know the difference between 20 and 30. To add, I would feel better with 30.


I'd stick to the 20.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

My RX8 is supposed to have 5w-20 also but like you discovered it's a pain in the a** to find so I've been using 5w-30 ... not that I know anything about oil but I think I read it's fine to use :dunno:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> My RX8 is supposed to have 5w-20 also but like you discovered it's a pain in the a** to find so I've been using 5w-30 ... not that I know anything about oil but I think I read it's fine to use :dunno:


Do rotary engines still require the use of mineral oil and synthetic is a no no? I know it was the case in the past, I'm just curious.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

As long as the thicker oil doesn't cause starvation problems, I don't see anything wrong with putting 30 weight oil in a Honda. The 5w20 stuff is becoming easier to find these days (even Mobil1 offers it), with all the Hondas and Ford Focus running around. On the other end of the spectrum, I put an 80/20 mix of 20w50 and 10w40 in the M6 yesterday. That 50 weight stuff is like molasses.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Kaz said:


> As long as the thicker oil doesn't cause starvation problems, I don't see anything wrong with putting 30 weight oil in a Honda.


How would you be able to tell if starvation is occurring (before long term damage occurs)?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

elbert said:


> How would you be able to tell if starvation is occurring (before long term damage occurs)?


Well, that's part of the problem, I guess. Manufacturer's recommendation=virtually guaranteed OK. Something else= ???? IMO I think the chances of hosing the motor is pretty low (I'm willing to bet most Jiffy Lube type places aren't putting 5w20 in em). Now, if this was a BMW, this might be a different story.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Are you doing your own oil changes on the Accord? After some warranty issues with our Passat, and not having dealer receipts for service, I think I'm bringing our next family hauler to the dealer for the duration of the warranty, just so I don't get screwed if something goes wrong with the car.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

PhilH said:


> Are you doing your own oil changes on the Accord?


Yes. I plan to keep the recipts though.

I'm actually leaning toward 5W20 now, even if it's just for perception of doing the right thing. We won't be trying to get 300K miles out of the car. Maybe 100-150K but I suspect any reasonable oil would be good enough for 100K out of a honda.

5W30 may be better, but it just opens the door to annoying questions.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Kaz said:


> The 5w20 stuff is becoming easier to find these days (even Mobil1 offers it),


Really?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

5W-20, 5W-21...whatever it takes


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

atyclb said:


> 5W-20, 5W-21...whatever it takes


 

Are you quoting U2 lyrics again?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> for the typical Honda driver it probably doesn't matter, their car likely never even sees WOT


it's a good guess that the typical bmw owner don't floor their cars either.  reason why dealer service centres get cars w/ carbon buildup on the valves.


----------



## motordavid (Sep 29, 2004)

*That 5W-20 Thang...*

Our first Honda car, a '03 CR-V, (a C- car, but that's another story), was my first look at calling for "5W-20" and Not synthetic. 

I've done a couple oil changes on the CR-V and had it done by the quickie oil joint, but have used 5W-30 Mobil 1 on all changes. Not worried about warr jive being kicked back...
interesting that the local Honda car Stlr idiot, AppleTree in Fletcher,NC pitches a change using Castrol 5W-30 "semi-synthetic", at rip pricing per qt, of course. (Fwiw, I think Castrol Syntec Full synthetic is good stuff equal to Mobil1.)

Curiouser, is Honda M'cycle division whom pitches Honda "brand" oil which comes in straight petroleum version and a higher priced "semi-syn", (not much "synthetic" in it from what I can tell), and does Not rec'd full synthetic. 

Imo, Honda is a Great motor maker that jes' happens to wrap those motors in cars, m'cycles, lawnmowers, generators, etc.; my pt being that make outstanding, long lived motors for "vehicles", Yet, do Not rec'd synthetic oils for their engines. 

Having switched to synthetics for all the motorized stuff I have years ago, inc. my Generac generator, it strikes me as odd that Honda continues to take a fairly low tech position on oils. Jes' my 2Cts and wonderment.  
BR, motordavid TheOl'Guy


----------

